
UK Advertising Standards Authority Demands Amazon Stop “Dark UX” on Prime Trial - CaliforniaKarl
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/30/amazon_prime_payment_page_ux_badness/
======
CaliforniaKarl
The actual article title is…

UK ads watchdog slaps Amazon for UX dark arts after folk bought Prime subs
they didn't want

… which was too long for the submission page.

